# supporting fee



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

I was just wondering if you guys got my $10 money order I sent a couple weeks ago. I haven't heard back from anyone here and I also have not recieved any notice that the money order was denied or whatever. I was just wondering what was going on and what not.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I am wondering the same thing. I sent it about 2 or 3 days ago. If your hunting I understand, but if your too rich to take our money then...  ....well when ever you have time figure it out, I will be a member here sooner or later.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

i actually forgot i sent in for the membership. ive had way too much on my mind. then i remembered. i did it when i was on medical leave. im just curious.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

PM sent


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I sent my money in about 2-3 days ago and still I am not a member.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

USPS can be a tad slow.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I did mine of the interent


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

More Bait pile ballers in the making!!!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Is it really worth it or is it just a glorified chat room?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

blhunter3 said:


> Is it really worth it or is it just a glorified chat room?


That is a CUSS word! Of course it is worth it! Unless you don't want to get addicted to this place. You will have many late nights and early mornings checking the "PILE"


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

hahah, just making sure....


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Yep. It made me buy a wireless card so when I am driving I can surf the net.. Not cool


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I think you need BPA. Bait Pile Annonomus. (sorry for the spelling)


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

:withstupid:


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Yep. It made me buy a wireless card so when I am driving I can surf the net.. Not cool


thats safe. i do that a lot. checking these forums while im driving.


----------

